# Turbo Size Comparison (GLI, GTI, MK6 and MK7 R and others)



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Here are a bunch of turbo sizes for comparison.

Keep in mind I hand measured some of these so they may be just slightly off. 

*MK5 Golf GTI 2.0T EA113*
Borg Warner
6/6 Blade Cast Compressor Wheel & 11 Blade Turbine Wheel
41 mm Inducer / 54 mm Exducer - Compressor
40 mm Exducer / 45 mm Inducer - Turbine

*MK6 Golf GTI 2.0T EA888 Gen 1*
IHI
6/6 Blade Cast Compressor Wheel & 8 Blade Turbine Wheel
40.2 mm Inducer / 52.5 mm Exducer - Compressor
41.0 mm Exducer / 45.0 mm Inducer - Turbine

*MK6 Jetta GLI 2.0T EA888 Gen 3*
Honeywell
6/6 Blade Cast Compressor Wheel & 9 Blade Turbine Wheel
39.0 mm Inducer / 53.7 mm Exducer - Compressor
39.1 mm Exducer / 43.8 mm Inducer - Turbine

*MK7 Golf GTI 2.0T EA888 Gen 3*
IHI
6/6 Blade Billet Compressor Wheel & 8 Blade Turbine Wheel
42.5 mm Inducer / 54.0 mm Exducer - Compressor
46.8 mm Exducer / 50.4 mm Inducer - Turbine

- - -

*MK6 Golf R (K04-64) 2.0T EA113*
Borg Warner
6/6 Blade Billet Compressor Wheel & 12 Blade Turbine Wheel
46.4 mm Inducer / 60.5 mm Exducer - Compressor
44.5 mm Exducer / 51.0 mm Inducer - Turbine

*MK7 Golf R 2.0T EA888 Gen 3*
IHI
6/6 Blade Billet Compressor Wheel & 8 Blade Turbine Wheel
45.2 mm Inducer / 58.0 mm Exducer - Compressor
47.4 mm Exducer / 54.7 mm Inducer - Turbine

- - -

*Garret GTX2860, GTX2863 & GTX2867R*
11 Blade Billet Compressor Wheel & 9 Blade Turbine Wheel
45.7 mm Inducer / 60.0 mm Exducer - GTX2860 Compressor
47.1 mm Inducer / 63.4 mm Exducer - GTX2863 Compressor
49.7 mm Inducer / 67.4 mm Exducer - GTX2867 Compressor
53.9 mm Inducer - Turbine


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Good info! Thanks.


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Here are a bunch of turbo sizes for comparison.
> 
> Keep in mind I hand measured some of these so they may be just slightly off.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info Arin. Question. In your opinion, do you feel these new IHI turbos that are now being used on the new MK7 are better than the BW ones? I'm especially interested in the new Golf R turbo. Is the new "KO4" better than the previous one, especially for tuning purposes?

Thanks for any feedback you can give.


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Great info!


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Will the MK7 gti turbo bolt up to the turbo beetle gen3 motor? I had been seriously considering a turbo beetle until I saw how much less power they made at Stage 1 compared with the GTI. I was super disappointed to find out that while they "come with the mk7 gti motor" they don't actually have the most important ingredient for power, the bigger turbo. I guess it wouldn't be such a big deal if I could get a cheap take-off turbo from a MK7 gti. Will it fit, and would there be a tune to support that combo?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Bunnspeed said:


> Will the MK7 gti turbo bolt up to the turbo beetle gen3 motor?


The Beetle / Jetta and Passat Gen 3 motors are different. The turbo actually faces the other direction. So, it's not a simple bolt on as nothing lines up for the intake, exhaust, oil / coolant lines, boost hoses, etc. 

The cost of our Stage 3 kit will probably equal what it will take to make the MK7 GTI turbo fit, but it will offer far more power.


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The Beetle / Jetta and Passat Gen 3 motors are different. The turbo actually faces the other direction. So, it's not a simple bolt on as nothing lines up for the intake, exhaust, oil / coolant lines, boost hoses, etc.
> 
> The cost of our Stage 3 kit will probably equal what it will take to make the MK7 GTI turbo fit, but it will offer far more power.


Thank you for the additional info. I take it the traditional "medium turbo" options like a K04 won't bolt up to the Gen3 motor beetles, either?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Bunnspeed said:


> Thank you for the additional info. I take it the traditional "medium turbo" options like a K04 won't bolt up to the Gen3 motor beetles, either?


Correct. Will not bolt up. There's currently no larger drop in turbo.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> The Beetle / Jetta and Passat Gen 3 motors are different. The turbo actually faces the other direction. So, it's not a simple bolt on as nothing lines up for the intake, exhaust, oil / coolant lines, boost hoses, etc.
> 
> The cost of our Stage 3 kit will probably equal what it will take to make the MK7 GTI turbo fit, but it will offer far more power.


I'm surprised to see that the Jetta and GTI gen3 motors are using different turbos. Guess that will make things more complicated for the aftermarket...


----------



## Tdi13golf (May 31, 2014)

What about the gen3 1.8t turbo specs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

mwwVW said:


> I'm surprised to see that the Jetta and GTI gen3 motors are using different turbos. Guess that will make things more complicated for the aftermarket...


Yes. For stage 3 we have to make two totally different kits. 




Tdi13golf said:


> What about the gen3 1.8t turbo specs?


I don't have any laying around to take apart at the moment. As soon as I do, I will check.


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yes. For stage 3 we have to make two totally different kits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry bringing up a old thread. But arin have you guys come up with any aftermarket turbos that will be a easier setup then the gti turbo. Especially now that the gti turbos are having issues


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Here are a bunch of turbo sizes for comparison.
> 
> Keep in mind I hand measured some of these so they may be just slightly off.
> 
> ...


Nomenclature-wise, the inducer on a turbine rotor is the larger dimension. So your measurements here are transposed. But the interesting fact is how big the wheels are in the Mk7 cars. The GTI now has a turbo very much on par with the Mk6 Golf R. And the current Golf R? That is a serious turbo. A turbine rotor that size -- and with the IHI Mixed Flow blade pitch -- is a firecracker. So that's the turbo to keep an eye out for in the GTI aftermarket.


----------



## gtboost (Oct 11, 2005)

what about the mk6 GLI gen 1 turbos... are they identical to the mk6 GTI gen 1's?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Nomenclature-wise, the inducer on a turbine rotor is the larger dimension.


Good call. I'll update it. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Any chance you could post a picture of that Mk7 Golf R turbine rotor? Is it Mixed Flow like its smaller siblings in the EA888 motor? On paper that turbo sounds terrific.


----------



## TecklenburgVW (Sep 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Good call. I'll update it. :thumbup:


Arin, any chance you have the outside dimensions of the Turbo housings? I'm starting to do some research on Thermal Blankets for the Mk. 7 Golf R turbo and want to find a proper fit.

Thanks!


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

Anyone have the gen3 1.8t compressor sizes by chance?


----------



## mk6turbo (Jun 24, 2014)

dspl1236 said:


> Anyone have the gen3 1.8t compressor sizes by chance?


According to VW's parts catalog, the Gen 3 Jetta 1.8t and the Gen 3 GLI 2.0t use the exact same turbocharger.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

On the Jetta:

MGT1752 for the 2.0T and the 1.8T is a MGT1746. They have the same exhaust/turbine side. The 2.0 has a 57mm trim compressor and bigger AR where as the 1.8T has a 60 trim compressor.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

mk6turbo said:


> According to VW's parts catalog, the Gen 3 Jetta 1.8t and the Gen 3 GLI 2.0t use the exact same turbocharger.


definitely different part numbers.
GLI: 06k-145-702B
1.8T: 06k-145-721B <-- even costs more



[email protected] said:


> On the Jetta:
> 
> MGT1752 for the 2.0T and the 1.8T is a MGT1746. They have the same exhaust/turbine side. The 2.0 has a 57mm trim compressor and bigger AR where as the 1.8T has a 60 trim compressor.



Interesting Thanks Arin!


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

Correct me if I am wrong based on this calc from Garrett using the numbers provided








How did you get 57mm trim?

MK6 GLI Gen3 comp trim: (39[SUP]2[/SUP]/53.7[SUP]2[/SUP])*100= 52.7mm
MK7 GTI Gen3 comp trim: (42.5[SUP]2[/SUP]/54[SUP]2[/SUP])*100= 61.9mm
MK7 Golf Gen3 R comp trim: (45.2[SUP]2[/SUP]/58[SUP]2[/SUP])*100 = 60.7mm




I was unable to find MGT1746 1.8T


From Honeywell: using (06k)
MK6 GLI 2.0T Gen3 NAR 210hp: 06k-145-702G MGT1752S
MK6 Beetle Jetta 1.8t Gen3 NAR 180hp: 06K-145-721B / 06K-145-701R MGT1446
Q3 Cabrio Scirocco 2.0T Gen3 EU 220hp: 06K-145-715C MGT1752S

According to MTM claims the Scirocco 2.0 TSI 210hp makes 270hp and then stock 220hp makes 300hp. Upgraded cat 315hp/330tq


Soo do you guys think 06K145715C would be a drop in turbo? I think so. What the GLI fueling limitation i keep reading about?




























GLI 06k-145-702G


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Trim:* just relaying info given to me from the OEM. Could be wrong.

*Scirocco turbo:* Honeywell doesn't make a larger turbo. We've asked. IIRC it just has a different electronic wastegate by a different mfg.

*MTM figures:* MTM is simply wrong about the power figures. I don't think they realize the scirocco has a totally different engine / turbo compared to the MK7 GTI. If you check out the dyno graph, it's from a new Skoda Octavia, and is the same graph on the MK7 GTI page. Whoops!


----------



## kalebsgli (Oct 29, 2015)

*Honeywell*

Is the honeywell even good or should me and others that want more power out of our gli just go to for the k04 kit?


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

kalebsgli said:


> Is the honeywell even good or should me and others that want more power out of our gli just go to for the k04 kit?


Since you're asking about the Honeywell, I assume you have a Gen 3 GLI. Well, bad news: the K04 doesn't fit and the chance of there being a bolt-on turbo upgrade kit for our engine anytime soon is pretty slim.


----------



## Spinozaman (Dec 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Here are a bunch of turbo sizes for comparison.
> 
> Keep in mind I hand measured some of these so they may be just slightly off.
> 
> ...


Arin - Do you know if the MK7 R has the RHE or RHF version of the IHI turbo?

I'm trying to determine if it a twin scroll or not.

thx


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

It's not a twinscroll. It's a single scroll with a mixed flow turbine. 

It's an RHF5.


----------



## Spinozaman (Dec 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> It's not a twinscroll. It's a single scroll with a mixed flow turbine.
> 
> It's an RHF5.


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's what that's all about.


----------



## Spinozaman (Dec 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Here's what that's all about.


Thanks.


----------



## IttGti (Feb 20, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Here's what that's all about.


Is the K04 kit from APR has different compressor wheel comparing to the original Borg Wagner K04-64 from GolfR mk6?


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

GasInMyVeins said:


> Since you're asking about the Honeywell, I assume you have a Gen 3 GLI. Well, bad news: the K04 doesn't fit and the chance of there being a bolt-on turbo upgrade kit for our engine anytime soon is pretty slim.


This sucks. I can't believe VW did that to us. With the demand of customers wanting to go ko4. I really hope the kit comes out in the near future


----------



## slick990 (Mar 15, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Here are a bunch of turbo sizes for comparison.
> 
> Keep in mind I hand measured some of these so they may be just slightly off.
> 
> ...


What are the size of A3 8v 1.8tfsi or Golf 1.8tsi turbo? is it similar to mk7 Gti IS20 turbo?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

slick990 said:


> What are the size of A3 8v 1.8tfsi or Golf 1.8tsi turbo? is it similar to mk7 Gti IS20 turbo?


Should be smaller. I haven't measured them though.


----------



## slick990 (Mar 15, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Should be smaller. I haven't measured them though.


Should be same size as mk6 Gti turbo.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Travis1123 (Mar 29, 2016)

This is an old thread but hopefully someone can answer this. I have a 2016 gen 3 1.8t and was wondering if there is going to be a turbo kit coming out any time soon.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Travis1123 said:


> This is an old thread but hopefully someone can answer this. I have a 2016 gen 3 1.8t and was wondering if there is going to be a turbo kit coming out any time soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hi Travis. What is your vehicle model?

Mike



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slick990 (Mar 15, 2016)

Travis1123 said:


> This is an old thread but hopefully someone can answer this. I have a 2016 gen 3 1.8t and was wondering if there is going to be a turbo kit coming out any time soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You can get IS20 turbo from mk7 Golf Gti, a lot of 1.8T golf has swapped this turbo as it's also available in good price.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travis1123 (Mar 29, 2016)

MMeachGLI said:


> Hi Travis. What is your vehicle model?
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...


2016 jetta sport 1.8t

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Travis1123 (Mar 29, 2016)

slick990 said:


> You can get IS20 turbo from mk7 Golf Gti, a lot of 1.8T golf has swapped this turbo as it's also available in good price.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


It's a direct bolt up?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Travis1123 said:


> 2016 jetta sport 1.8t
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Travis,

For the Jetta it’s a different turbo setup. You have a non-MQB Gen3 engine. The IS20, IS38, and Stage 3 turbo setup isn’t available as a package setup. There are folks running a custom setup to make the turbos work. I’ve seen a Gen3 GLI with the IS38 turbo (Golf R) installed. It’s a custom job. Hope that helps.

Mike



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travis1123 (Mar 29, 2016)

MMeachGLI said:


> Travis,
> 
> For the Jetta it’s a different turbo setup. You have a non-MQB Gen3 engine. The IS20, IS38, and Stage 3 turbo setup isn’t available as a package setup. There are folks running a custom setup to make the turbos work. I’ve seen a Gen3 GLI with the IS38 turbo (Golf R) installed. It’s a custom job. Hope that helps.
> 
> ...


I just don't know where to go to get it done. I want it done right since it's my daily lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## slick990 (Mar 15, 2016)

Travis1123 said:


> It's a direct bolt up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Post ur engine bay picture, IS20/IS38 turbo are direct bolt-up on mqb engine but I guess your is non-mqb Jetta.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2011 Vw GTI Adidas Ed. (Jan 2, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Here are a bunch of turbo sizes for comparison.
> 
> Keep in mind I hand measured some of these so they may be just slightly off.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys 
I’m interested to know if I can hook up an is38 turbo to a mk6 gti?
Cheers


----------



## Chip80 (Apr 24, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Here are a bunch of turbo sizes for comparison.
> 
> Keep in mind I hand measured some of these so they may be just slightly off.
> 
> ...


Bro I jus got mk6. 2.0 if I upgraded my turbo wat else will I have to upgrade?


----------



## Eli123_ (Sep 15, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Here are a bunch of turbo sizes for comparison.
> 
> Keep in mind I hand measured some of these so they may be just slightly off.
> 
> ...


Will a Mk6 gti turbo bolt on to a Mk6 gli engine?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Depends on the GLI year. Pre 2013.5, yes.


----------



## Eli123_ (Sep 15, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Depends on the GLI year. Pre 2013.5, yes.


It’s a 2012 so yes right? Is there a difference between the stock gli turbo and stock gti turbo?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Yup. That works. There's no difference. The only difference was O2 sensor placement on the CCTA vs CBFA engine codes but the turbos are the same size.


----------

